# Painted Calipers At Last



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

I finally broken down and painted my calipers this weekend. I used a dupicolor kit and was pleased with the results.



















Please note the extreme cleanliness of the wheels, I busted my arse cleaning and waxing them while they were off. Has anyone noticed it is a PITA to clean these things? Painting the calipers was easy by comparison. I am hoping the wax will make it easier in the future.

I also noticed it is hard to see the calipers behind the stock wagon wheels.
Question: Will C-5 (not Z06) wheels fit on this car, particularly the thin spoke wheels after 2000? They are easy to clean and show off the calipers nicely.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Other people have tried C5 and C6 wheels -- without luck. The offset doesn't work.

If you decide to get aftermarket wheels -- get something with a little dish depth. 18's will look great, too! You will surprised at how well your car will look with them.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

Look great, goes super well with the Pulse Red.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

diverdan said:


> I finally broken down and painted my calipers this weekend. I used a dupicolor kit and was pleased with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :agree The best way to clean the wheels is a soft wheel brush, one comes with the Mr Clean car wash system. They are the hardest to clean that I have seen!! Nice color by the way.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Painted calipers rock.

:cheers


----------

